# extend filesystem



## andrewm659 (Apr 26, 2017)

So I have run out of room on my FreeBSD 11.x VM.  Here is my partition layout:

```
df -hT
Filesystem           Type       Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0p2           ufs        4.8G    323M    4.1G     7%    /
devfs                devfs      1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0p4           ufs         15G     13G    212M    98%    /usr
/dev/da0p5           ufs         15G    6.3G    7.0G    47%    /var
/dev/da0p6           ufs        4.8G     32M    4.4G     1%    /opt
/dev/da0p7           ufs        4.8G     32M    4.4G     1%    /tmp
/dev/da0p8           ufs        4.8G    1.4G    3.0G    32%    /home
/dev/da0p9           ufs         39G     42M     36G     0%    /jails
procfs               procfs     4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
fdescfs              fdescfs    1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
```

Is there an easy way to resize partition 4 which is my /usr partition?

I want to use the some of the 26GB to resize partition 4, is it true that I HAVE to delete the partitions prior to it?

I have tried to use a few direction on some people's blogs.  But its not working the way they did it.  

Here is my gpart output:

```
gpart show 
    =>       40  251658160  da0  GPT  (120G)
         40       1024    1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064   10485760    2  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
   10486824   31457280    4  freebsd-ufs  (15G)
   41944104   31457280    5  freebsd-ufs  (15G)
   73401384   10485760    6  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
   83887144   10485760    7  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
   94372904   10485760    8  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
  104858664   83886080    9  freebsd-ufs  (40G)
  188744744   54524928       - free -  (26G)
  243269672    8388527    3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  251658199          1       - free -  (512B)
```


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 26, 2017)

If I understand corectly, what you would basically want is to move all partitions to the end of that 26GB space and resize partition #4. There's no straightforward way to move partitions around once they're created. The only program I've ever seen that was able to do it was Parted/GParted, and from my experience it takes longer to move partitions than it does to simply recreate the partition layout and restore a backup.

If you've got the space on your host machine, you could just attach a new virtual disk and partition that, then use dump(8) and restore(8) to copy the system to the new disk.


----------



## andrewm659 (Apr 26, 2017)

I figured this is the response I would get.  Its not like Linux.  That's fine.  I can deal.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2017)

andrewm659 said:


> Its not like Linux.


You'll have the exact same "problem" on Linux too. The other partitions are simply in the way. So you can never extend the /usr/ partition. Note that things like LVM work in an entirely different way and then it would be possible to "extend" the /usr/ partition. But if you used the traditional ext2/3/4 partitions you will have the exact same issue.


----------

